# Maumee 3/4/12



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

My first fish of the year. White St. access.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

nice fish glad you caught some. did you snag any or lose any?


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

What were they biting on?????


----------



## billbob (Nov 20, 2011)

nice catch.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Didn't see anything else, 1 scale, and a carp. Orange head, purple tail. Was out dawn till 945, got first 1 at 745, second at 815.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Do think it is worth heading up this weekend? I know this isnt a main run by anymeans, I just have to cure this cabin fever! haha


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

midoh39 said:


> Do think it is worth heading up this weekend? I know this isnt a main run by anymeans, I just have to cure this cabin fever! haha


I don't think it will be worth it if you have to drive over 20 min


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Yeaaa I got about an hour :/


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

midoh39 said:


> Do think it is worth heading up this weekend? I know this isnt a main run by anymeans, I just have to cure this cabin fever! haha


It was on like Donkey Kong today,thurs.,the warmer water started them but the cooler weather the next few days could shut them down just as quick.It was slow yesterday but the big jack contest a M.T.changed hands 4 times in an hour today,it's now at 6.42 lbs.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Alright thanks for the replys. My friend backed out on me so maybe next weekend.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I figured with that push of water and some warmer temps some fish would start moving in. They are about a week/week and a half earlier than last year.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

I see rain in the forecast for this coming weekend should I make the 3hr drive and chance it and if so what length lead is being used at maumee, and my wife is coming with me she has nevered waded and she may bank fishing so what area would be good for her?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Sarge189 said:


> I see rain in the forecast for this coming weekend should I make the 3hr drive and chance it and if so what length lead is being used at maumee, and my wife is coming with me she has nevered waded and she may bank fishing so what area would be good for her?


Its a little early to drive 3 hours although there are some guys limiting out. If you are going to bank fish then White Street would be the place to go at this time. They are actually doing well there right now.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

6 of us went to the maumee today. It was a blast as always. The fish are definately stacked in there as some have posted though. I caught 1 23" male and my buddie caught a 22". I would say there were over 300 people on the river and I know I didn't see 20 walleyes all day. Obviously we weren't everywhere. I just wanted to put this post out to let everyone know the number of people fishing for those 12 pictures on maumee tackle. Good luck fishin everyone.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I snagged 2 and lost 3 others. I tried all over the river from White St. to Buttonwood. I did see a few limits and a few singles and doubles. It just really seemed like you had to be in the certain hole or you wouldnt get touched. Maybe that was just my luck. But as Webby said there was alot of people out for the nice day.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Went out today to the grass island fished for 6 hours caught 3 legal fishs and 1 by the belly. Saw a lot of fish beiing caught. If you get out be safe and good luck


----------

